# my kitchen suddenly got the little bugs that go to the light



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

shurmie1 said:


> how do i get rid of them HELP


From what you describe it sounds like nothing much.

Welcome to summer. There is hundreds of species of summer bugs that are attracted to night lights. They're harmless. They're not after your food or looking to bite you.

Shut the window or the light, or get over it


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

shurmie1 said:


> how do i get rid of them HELP


 
turn the light off?:yes:


----------

